# iOS 12.1.1 breaks TiVo app



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi. 

Updated to 12.1.1 on my iPad.

TiVo app can’t complete the streaming setup. 

Ps it was already setup. 

Can’t watch any shows now. 

Suggestions?

Don


----------



## ekimsnibor (Oct 17, 2015)

What version of the Tivo app?


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

4.1 1167283

Don


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the app?

Scott


----------



## Liam Bresnahan (Oct 30, 2018)

have you tried the updated 4.2 application?


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Same problem here. Used to work, but stopped a few TiVo app releases ago. Using 4.2. Frustrating!


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Same here. Streaming setup will not work on my iphone since the the Tivo app was updated.


----------



## Liam Bresnahan (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi All, are you able to re-run Stream Setup? Do you get any errors when you re-run? Have you tried to playback recordings and do they work?


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes I’ve attempted to rerun setup many times. Error is that it can’t connect to my streaming device. I can see alll my recorded shows and the live guide. I’ve also deleted and reinstalled the app. I can’t playback anything or initiate a new recording. This all used to work a few months ago. Nothing else had changed in my environment other than the TiVo app.


----------



## Liam Bresnahan (Oct 30, 2018)

the V=9 error is a timeout. Has anything changed on the network level? Can the app reach the DVR?


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I think it's some type of system issue with Tivo. I'm having the same problems. As of last Friday, I had not problem streaming out of home. I was able to download shows in home on Sunday, but as of yesterday, I am having problems out of home. Yesterday I could get my phone and ipad to connect for a few minutes, then it would stop. Today it won't connect at all to stream. I really don't understand why this is so hard for Tivo to figure out and ensure it works.


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Liam Bresnahan said:


> the V=9 error is a timeout. Has anything changed on the network level? Can the app reach the DVR?


I have a Eero and am using moca. But everything worked fine with this setup until recently. I can see all my recorded shows. Just can't watch them on either my iPad or my iPhone anymore. I wonder if some eero firmware update caused this? I tend to think it's the TiVo app though.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

out of home streaming was working for me fine last night and today - anyone else seeing it working again? I didn't even have to run setup - it just worked.


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a similar problem. When I try to stream a show out of home to my iPad, it often works initially. But after about 10 minutes, it stops. And then it no longer works. I get the set up message but the set up fails. Eventually, it may work again later. But it never stays working. Using latest version of TiVo app and iOS. Restarting iPad did not have any effect either.


----------



## hasbeen (Feb 21, 2015)

I have had the same issue. Went to downloading the shows and watching them. That was a mess also. Downloads would quit for no reason and refuse to start again unless I quit the app or sometimes had to restart the iPad. Then once I played the downloaded shows they would sometimes work and some times have weird skips and freezes. The worst was when it would have a hard error part way through and I would have to redownload. Now I can’t get the app to run at all. It just stays on the connecting screen. I hate to reload the app since I have about 10 shows downloaded and it takes a couple of hours, best case to download a show. I can connect thru the browser interface and I am going to try streaming that way until they fix this piece of junk of an app.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Suddenly I can no longer stream from my Premieres, though my Bolts work fine. I go into my shows and it has all of them listed, when I select a program to watch (doesn't matter which one, HD or SD, long or short) it gives me a Problem with Streaming Device and the only option is Start Setup. It goes into checking for Streaming devices and says that Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again. Try again does nothing. I exit out, select one of my Bolts, and it works fine for that TiVo. Go back to the Premiere and nada. This is frustrating!

Oh, if I try to connect to the Premieres from any of the Bolts directly that is no issue and I can watch all the shows fine. Just the app doesn't work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rodney said:


> Suddenly I can no longer stream from my Premieres, though my Bolts work fine. I go into my shows and it has all of them listed, when I select a program to watch (doesn't matter which one, HD or SD, long or short) it gives me a Problem with Streaming Device and the only option is Start Setup. It goes into checking for Streaming devices and says that Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again. Try again does nothing. I exit out, select one of my Bolts, and it works fine for that TiVo. Go back to the Premiere and nada. This is frustrating!
> 
> Oh, if I try to connect to the Premieres from any of the Bolts directly that is no issue and I can watch all the shows fine. Just the app doesn't work.


You have a standalone Stream device on your network? That would be needed to stream to a mobile device from the Premieres (or a Roamio Plus/Pro on the network which has the Stream built-in). The Bolts have streaming functionality built-in but it's not the Stream hardware and don't support streaming for other older TiVo's on the network.

Viewing shows between TiVo's is unrelated to streaming to a mobile device which requires transcoding.

Scott


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> You have a standalone Stream device on your network? That would be needed to stream to a mobile device from the Premieres (or a Roamio Plus/Pro on the network which has the Stream built-in). The Bolts have streaming functionality built-in but it's not the Stream hardware and don't support streaming for other older TiVo's on the network.
> 
> Viewing shows between TiVo's is unrelated to streaming to a mobile device which requires transcoding.
> 
> Scott


I wasn't aware there was a difference between the Bolts and the Roamio when it came to streaming. I do have s Roamio Pro so I will point the iPads to it. It wasn't originally setup as I just moved and had the Bolts up first. I'll try that tonight and see if that works.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, that worked, by golly! Thanks so much.


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

I still cannot stream shows from my TiVo Bolt +. It used to work fine. I have isolated the issue to the iOS app. I am able to stream from both a Windows and Macintosh computer using web browsers. This works both wired and wireless. I can also stream from my iOS devices (iPhone and iPad) using Chrome (obviously wirelessly.) But, I cannot stream from within the ios apps themselves. I can see the shows I have recorded. I can see the Guide to see what is live. And I can even record something. But I cannot stream. The streaming setup app always gives me an error that there is a problem connecting to my TiVo device. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app many times, but still no luck. And again, streaming works fine in all other scenarios. I’ve contacted TiVo support and they keep telling me to force a connection on the TiVo box and reinstall the apps. Been there, done that, not the solution. Is there any way I can get an older version of the ios app? Not sure which version I used that worked before, but I would love to go back to that one.


----------

